# Captain Eddie Castelin



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone bought and or used Capt eddie castelin turning carbide tools? What did you think?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Yes … I have purchased both bars and cutters from Captain Eddie, then turned my own handles.

I have been perfectly satisfied with everything I have gotten from Eddie. He is a straight-up businessman, answers the phone if you call with a question or problem, ships promptly, and has great prices.

His tools don't have the fit/finish that EWT tools have, but the business end is where the rubber meets the road and Eddie's tools are just fine there.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Price is great, you can't beat it. His tools don't have the fit and finish of the way more expensive brand names, but they are every bit as functional and I like making my own handles to suit me. I never had any problems ordering from him and he ships fast. I highly recommend.


----------



## socrbent (Mar 9, 2012)

I have the same feelings about Captain Eddies products. The 4 bars and cutters I purchased are solid performers at a great price.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

I got some last week but just got around to kinda using them tonight. Seem to work good, and considering i got 2, 1/2inch bars and 4 different cutters, 3 of each for the price of one of the regular size EWT, was def worth it.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I make my own bars and handles but I've bought a lot of his cutters, can't beat his price.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Tom will you share how to make the bars?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Coach, if watch Capt Eddie's videos tells you what you need and shows how to make your own tools!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Coach … I bought one bar from Eddie and made the rest myself, using his as a model.

I just used a 1/2" mild steel bar (available at Menards and probably other home centers), drilled a hole in one end and tapped it for a #10-24 machine screw.

On the grinder, I relieved the underside to give me some clearance below the cutter. I ground a 'seat' that keeps the square cutter from turning but I have noticed lately that Eddie isn't grinding a seat on his Blue package. Instead, he puts a drop of CA on top of the bar under the cutter. When he wants to change the cutter, he heats it up a bit and the CA just lets go. I haven't tried this yet, but I have seen Eddie discuss it in some of his UStream live shows.

I chose to round the handle end of the bar to fit a 1/2" hole, but most guys just knock the corners off the bar, drill a 5/8" hole and seat the bar in the handle with epoxy. Note: Make sure the bottom of the hole is filled with epoxy … a void in the handle can cause vibration/chatter.

Sorry for the picture quality, but I think you can get the idea:


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Capt. Eddie is a straight up fellow. Good value. Great service.
I recently finished the Blue 2 package handles. Can't beat the deal.
Bill


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

I recently bought 4 of his carbide turning tools and I love them, they work wonderful and there is no sharpening needed. Great tools for the price


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I have purchased 2 bars and several carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie. Agree with what everyone else stated.
The cost of buying a bar with 3 carbide cutters is so much cheaper than buying an already made tool.


----------



## knotsburls (Mar 19, 2012)

You could also check out www.knotsburls.com/kiliantools for top quality nanograde carbide cutters.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Can't speak for the kilian tools, but I'm supporting a feller who gives me a value, videos which are a big help, and personal service.
Capt. Eddie ROCKS big time.
Bill


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I have purchased some of Captain Eddies carbide tools . I really like them! Also watch him on ustream.tv wed at 7cst and Sat 2 cst Live it is a great show!


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Cap'n Eddie is a straight-up guy and his products are well worth the money. If you haven't seen them before, be sure and go to YouTube and subscribe to his many, many helpful videos.

Ron


----------



## woodman44 (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought a set of 2 bars and 3 types of carbide cutters from Capt. Eddie. Made my own handle and installed the straight cutter first. The cutter would not hold it's position so added a drop of CA glue as the Capt. suggests in his video. When I went to change the cutter to a round style I could not remove the straight cutter. I tried acetone which did not work. I then tried a wooden match to heat it up and that also failed. Finally I tried a propane torch which was successful after three tries.

Obviously this was a frustrating experience and I stripped the screw head in the process.

Have any of you who are using Capt. Eddies cutters experienced a similar problem? If so, how have you overcome this situation.

Thanks again,
Ken


----------



## JeremyT21 (May 21, 2014)

I bought his cutters and made my own tool from 1/2" solid square bar and turned my own handle. Total, I have about $15 for a nice carbide tool. His cutters are great quality. FYI, if you are looking to make your own tool, Tractor Supply sells solid square steel bars for about $8. Enough steel to make a handful of tools.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Review of a couple of Eddie's cutters here, and project detail DIY handles. I have nothing but praise for Eddie.


----------

